# True Rotary Or A Fake?



## MarcNewitt

Hello all,

I'm new to watches in the sense of collecting them, obviously I have used them since a young age for the purpose of which they are built. I came across a blue box with the Rotary symbol on it and when I opened the box, inside was an international guarantee booklet and the watch itself. Now I have hunted high and low, using the internet and other sources to see if this is a fake or not. In the back of my mind I have the feeling it is a fake but they have gone a low way to make it look s real as possible.

The watch itself has a white face with gold bars in place of numbers. The main part of the watch is rectangular with cut corners, gold with a black leather strap which has a clasp with the Rotary symbol shape on it. On the back, the plate is silver with the symbol on it and some other stuff stamped into it REF:10760-BATT:UC364, PO:02170.

If anyone can help or point me in the right direction I would be most grateful, I know the description isn't great but if pictures are wanted then please say so as its no problem.

Kind regards

Marc


----------



## gaz64

Pictures would help


----------



## MarcNewitt

Here they are,














































Hope these help, thank you

Marc


----------



## Foggy

100% real.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jimbo1878

Looks good to me. Looks like some of the rotary dress watches that were out in the 90s and not sure someone would got to Huge lengths to fake this. IMHO this is a real rotary but obviously not of great value.


----------



## MarcNewitt

Thank you, I just wanted to clarify the status of it. As I didn't pay a penny for it the fact is genuine is a bit of a bonus. Thank you again

Marc


----------



## remb1000

I looked through loads of websites there and couldn't find anything that enables me to check out that ref number of yours on the back of your watch.

It looks very 1940s era.

Hopefully it is original, cuz its in some damm good shape!

The best I can come up with is go onto the following link:

http://www.rotarywatches.com/en/about/rotary-vintage-museum#timeline-date1940s1

And click on the bottom were it says if you have your own cherished vintage rotary etc...

Just message them saying your in a bit of a pickle in regards to your Rotary watch.

Provide them with the serial number and ask them if they can confirm its authenticity or not using the Ref number of your watch.

You see I dont know how far fraudsters go when it comes to making phoney watches, if they use genuine copied serial numbers or not???

Its hard to say and im not expert.

Perhaps somebody could clear that up.

If not sure give it a shot, for the sake of a quick mail you can't go wrong.


----------



## Mutley

MarcNewitt said:


> In the back of my mind I have the feeling it is a fake but they have gone a low way to make it look s real as possible.


What is it about the watch that makes you think it is fake?


----------



## Haggis

It is real and modern, Made in the last 10 - 15 years, nice little watch


----------



## mel

Definitely NOT 40's remb - - battery powered, tells you on the back - - too slim to be other than a Quartz dress watch. :yes:

Retro style of course, but tht's it, just a nod in the direction of the style. :lol:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger

http://www.timexwatchforum.com - - many things Timex


----------



## pugster

its already been said-- i dont think anybody would go to the trouble of faking any rotary watch as they have little value , its 100% real, and as said probably made within the last 10-15 yrs.


----------



## Markrlondon

In addition to what others have said, the vast majority of current Rotary watches are nothing special. Nothing wrong with them but nothing special. Most of their watches are no longer Swiss made and they mostly use mass market Japanese or Chinese movements. In other words, even if this watch was some non-Rotary watch with a dial with "Rotary" printed on it, this would not necessarily negatively impact its quality or value.

I just want to make clear that I have nothing against Rotary! They are fine watches but they are probably not worth faking because there is nothing uniqely valuable, different or collectable about them. (And yes, I am aware that low-values watches like Seiko 5s and Casio F-91Ws are faked).

Note also that Rotary do make some more valuable watches using higher quality components (both under their own name and under the Dreyfuss brand) but this watch is not one of them.


----------



## Guest

Vintage 1970s rotary watch with a smooth 21 jewel movement

Anyone can tell me if this real or fake ? What great value ?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/mens-watches/Rotary-watch/1172397162

Thanks


----------



## Daveyboyz

Picture isn't clear enough to tell...but Rotary is not a commonly faked brand, I certainly have never seen a fake one... unless there is a specific reason to doubt it I wouldn't.


----------



## RWP

Looks fine..........hardly likely to be a fake. Don't worry. :yes:



Guest H123N said:


> Vintage 1970s rotary watch with a smooth 21 jewel movement
> 
> Anyone can tell me if this real or fake ? What great value ?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/mens-watches/Rotary-watch/1172397162
> 
> Thanks


 Don't see that being a fake either :yes:


----------



## Guest

Guest H123N said:


> Vintage 1970s rotary watch with a smooth 21 jewel movement
> 
> Anyone can tell me if this real or fake ? What great value ?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/mens-watches/Rotary-watch/1172397162
> 
> Thanks


 i think you will find this a disguised advert


----------



## andyclient

Bruce said:


> i think you will find this a disguised advert


 I didn't want to appear cynical but that's where my money was too


----------



## scottswatches

either way what a rubbish advert. Poor photos, poor description and the phone number isn't right either

FAIL


----------



## mel

A resurrection almost worthy of kudos - - I'll tack this onto a four year old posting!


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Guest H123N said:


> Vintage 1970s rotary watch with a smooth 21 jewel movement
> 
> Anyone can tell me if this real or fake ? What great value ?
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/mens-watches/Rotary-watch/1172397162
> 
> Thanks


 De-da, de-da - *fake*! :toot:

Or spam - not sure which…….. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nobbythesheep said:


> De-da, de-da - *fake*! :toot:
> 
> Or spam - not sure which…….. :yes:


 Considering the crap photo how can you be sure the watch itself is actually a Rotary - fake or real? :laugh:


----------



## johnt88000

I bought this in 2001 looks kinda similar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DumbWatchCollector

Could this thread be revived for a second time? :clap: I need help identifying if my vintage Rotary is an authentic one or not. The crown might be replaced since its wobbling abit and is causing both the dial and movement to tilt abkt when I play with the crown

Rotary Avenger watch


----------



## JoT

DumbWatchCollector said:


> Could this thread be revived for a second time? :clap: I need help identifying if my vintage Rotary is an authentic one or not. The crown might be replaced since its wobbling abit and is causing both the dial and movement to tilt abkt when I play with the crown
> 
> Rotary Avenger watch


 Not sure about the case being original or the hands, the vintage Avengers I have seen have all had different cases, dial looks OK and it looks like it has an AS movement perhaps?


----------



## DumbWatchCollector

JoT said:


> Not sure about the case being original or the hands, the vintage Avengers I have seen have all had different cases, dial looks OK and it looks like it has the correct AS movement.


 Wow did not expect to get a reply this fast. Thanks for the response man! Its reassuring to know that atleast the movement is somewhat authentic. Also Im abit scared that I might damage the movement since the dial of the watch rotates ever so slightly when I play with the crown which is also somewhat wobbly. Setting the time and all works fine. It seems that the the crown moves with both the dial and movement as I noticed the movement also following the rotation of the dial when I opened the caseback. My guess is that the movement is not securely fit to the case itself, or that the crown might be replaced with a stem that is too thin. Though I might be completely wrong since im no vintage watch aficionado  Do you think its something I should be worried about? Again your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Balaton1109

DumbWatchCollector said:


> Wow did not expect to get a reply this fast. Thanks for the response man! Its reassuring to know that atleast the movement is somewhat authentic. Also Im abit scared that I might damage the movement since the dial of the watch rotates ever so slightly when I play with the crown which is also somewhat wobbly. Setting the time and all works fine. It seems that the the crown moves with both the dial and movement as I noticed the movement also following the rotation of the dial when I opened the caseback. My guess is that the movement is not securely fit to the case itself, or that the crown might be replaced with a stem that is too thin. Though I might be completely wrong since im no vintage watch aficionado  Do you think its something I should be worried about? Again your input would be greatly appreciated!


 The movement is a generic FHF/ST 96N (or family), much beloved by the Mumbai "creatives". If this is the same watch which was posted a day ago on another well-known Watch Forum and with the same authenticity query, it has already been pronounced by experts as a fake or, if you prefer, a franken made from several disparate watches.

Sorry.


----------



## WRENCH

Balaton1109 said:


> it has already been pronounced by experts as a fake or, if you prefer, a franken made from several disparate watches.


 Thank you, FHF 96 Standard. I've had "brain fog" and it has been seriously annoying me what that movement was. :thumbsup:


----------



## DumbWatchCollector

Balaton1109 said:


> The movement is a generic FHF/ST 96N (or family), much beloved by the Mumbai "creatives". If this is the same watch which was posted a day ago on another well-known Watch Forum and with the same authenticity query, it has already been pronounced by experts as a fake or, if you prefer, a franken made from several disparate watches.
> 
> Sorry.





WRENCH said:


> Thank you, FHF 96 Standard. I've had "brain fog" and it has been seriously annoying me what that movement was. :thumbsup:


 Indeed the movement looks like a 100% match. Guess its going to the dumpster then, thank you so much for the help guys :clap:


----------



## DumbWatchCollector

Balaton1109 said:


> The movement is a generic FHF/ST 96N (or family), much beloved by the Mumbai "creatives". it has already been pronounced by experts as a fake or, if you prefer, a franken made from several disparate watches.


 You know what, I did some research on the movement, and seems like a NOS of the movement would cost around the same as what I paid the watch for. Maybe I should turn this into a project and try to find a sterile dial that fits the movement? Im not sure if its worth the time or effort though. What are your thoughts on this? Is it even possible to get a dial sourced out for such a movement?


----------



## Balaton1109

DumbWatchCollector said:


> You know what, I did some research on the movement, and seems like a NOS of the movement would cost around the same as what I paid the watch for. Maybe I should turn this into a project and try to find a sterile dial that fits the movement? Im not sure if its worth the time or effort though. What are your thoughts on this? Is it even possible to get a dial sourced out for such a movement?


 It's your call, but I'm not sure whether it's worth your time or effort either.

I keep this one of mine as a not-so-gentle reminder of my own naivety when starting out as a collector of vintage watches. It came from the Land of Monsoons and you may recognise the movement 

Regards.


----------

